# First planted tank and first photo's - Comments Welcome



## durtydurty (12 Aug 2008)

Did a water change and thought I'd share a few shots, Only my second tank and been going three months.

Comments always welcome, particularly in relation to spray bar and inlet etc. 


























Last shot is my Rhinox directly going into the inlet. 

Tank has had a trim hence the lack of height on some plants.


----------



## JamesM (12 Aug 2008)

That wood is the Don 8)


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Aug 2008)

Looks good so far, that piece of wood is great, really nice feature, now you need to let those stem plants bush out a little.
Also becarefull with the glosso getting too think, you need to trim and keep it low to the substrate, otherwise it will just rot underneath as I found out and had to replant it all.
Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## durtydurty (12 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looks good so far, that piece of wood is great, really nice feature, now you need to let those stem plants bush out a little.
> Also becarefull with the glosso getting too think, you need to trim and keep it low to the substrate, otherwise it will just rot underneath as I found out and had to replant it all.
> Good luck and keep us posted



Thanks for the kind comments, to get the stem plants to bush out do i just trim them back at a leaf and they will bush out from there? 

The glosso beats me to be honest, I end up with loads floating around everywhere!


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Aug 2008)

durtydurty said:
			
		

> Thanks for the kind comments, to get the stem plants to bush out do i just trim them back at a leaf and they will bush out from there?
> The glosso beats me to be honest, I end up with loads floating around everywhere!


yep and replant what you trim too  to make it more stems in the group.
Yeah glosso is like that, you just have to keep planting until it gets a hold, then nothing can dig it up, unless it grows too thick and start rotting away


----------



## johÎ·ski (15 Aug 2008)

That wood is amazin!


----------



## Joecoral (15 Aug 2008)

i like it, tis a very cool piece of wood
the transition from the vallis in the background to the glosso in the foreground is a little abrubt, it could maybe do with some medium sized midground plants to soften the transition
just my 2 pence worth
JC


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Aug 2008)

It looks great and that wood is awesome. You may struggle to get a good effect using vallis _and_ stems for the background, if it were me i'd use one or the other. If you use stems in the backgroud you'll be able to sculpt them to create a transition from fore, mid and background.


----------



## durtydurty (16 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I can see what you mean about the step from vallis to glosso. 

Any recommnedations on a good plant as a mid ground or indeed a back ground plant. 

London dragon kidly donated some of that rice paddy plant and I have some of that growing on the right hand side by the heater, would that be any good for mid ground or back ground?

Bearing in mind the spray bar bends anything over when it gets to high which is why I chose vallis as its flexible and like the effect as it grows over the top and covers the top of the tank, like saintlys sumatradriftwood scape!


----------



## Nikmon (12 Nov 2022)

Nice looking tank. Really good carpet of plants


----------



## dw1305 (12 Nov 2022)

Hi all,





Nikmon said:


> Nice looking tank. Really good carpet of plants


Agreed, but this is a post from 2008, so they may have grown a bit since. The OP last visited UKAPS in 2017, so I'm guessing you won't get any, more sensible, reply.

Cheers Darrel


----------



## Nikmon (12 Nov 2022)

Oh no way. I didnt notice it was from that long ago. Silly me


----------

